# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Книга "Что значит быть вайшнави" (Хари-канта д.д.)

## Хари-канта д.д.

Книга "Что значит быть вайшнави" (Хари-канта д.д.)



Представляем Вашему вниманию книгу «Что значит быть вайшнави». Книга составлена на основе высказываний Шрилы Прабхупады относительно роли и положения женщин в Движении Господа Чайтаньи. В ней также приведены семнадцать биографий святых женщин-вайшнави. Составитель выражает надежду, что книга сможет принести пользу всем искренним преданным.

«Книга Хари-канты дд "Что значит быть вайшнави", в числе прочих, затрагивает очень важную и вызывающую жаркие споры тему о соотношении материальной обусловленности и практики преданного служения. Часто Шрилу Прабхупаду обвиняют в том, что в его книгах (и индуизме в целом) положение женщины принижено. Хари-канта проделала огромную работу, показав, насколько отличается эта точка зрения от реальности. Глубоко размышляя над словами Шрилы Прабхупады и над примерами из жизни великих вайшнави прошлого и учениц Шрилы Прабхупады, наших современниц, она попыталась показать, как нужно следовать его наставлениям в нашей современной, далекой от ведического идеала жизни, чтобы достичь высшей цели жизни - любви к Богу. Я рекомендую всем прочесть эту книгу и еще раз задуматься над поставленными в ней вопросами».
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

«Очень рад, что есть эта книга. Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» дважды настойчиво повторяет, что нужно действовать, исполняя свой долг в этом мире. Очень важно, чтобы у женщин в нашем Движении была своя санга, чтобы они могли встречаться и обсуждать, что значит быть женщиной и при этом развиваться как преданной. В книге «Что значит быть вайшнави» очень много материала, который может быть очень полезен для таких встреч. Также я уверен, что каждая женщина-преданная найдет много полезного и лично изучая эту книгу. Особенно ценно, что в книге широко представлен взгляд Шрилы Прабхупады на роль женщины. И меня очень порадовали многочисленные истории о женщинах-вайшнави, которые приведены в книге. Помимо теоретических объяснений, они наглядно показывают, что значить быть вайшнави. Хочу выразить благодарность матаджи Хари-канте дд за проделанную ей работу».
Говардхан Гопал дас

Заказать печатное издание книги «Что значит быть вайшнави» можно, подав заявку через контактную форму на сайте: http://vaishnavi.com.ua 

Так как у составителя не было планов ограничивать выход книги только в печатном формате, предлагаем вам ее в электронном виде для скачивания: https://yadi.sk/i/E2NDGYycaDCyC 

Приглашаются желающие развивать сайт для вайшнави http://vaishnavi.com.ua (все просто, никакой технической грамотности не требуется). Пишите через контактную форму сайта.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Матаджи Маллика-мала только что прислала свою рецензию на книгу: 
«Я думаю, что своим трудом «Что значит быть вайшнави» Хари-канта дд смогла порадовать не только всех вайшнави, просто девушек, которые тоже с удовольствием будут изучать эту замечательную книгу, но и порадовала также Гуру и Шрилу Прабхупаду. Потому что это серьезный труд с таким вниманием и тщательностью проработать все наставления и истории, в которых, так или иначе, проявлялось видение Шрилы Прабхупады касательно матаджи. Только такие вайшнави способны будут рожать и выращивать детей, которым предстоит воплотить Золотой Век. Я с удовольствием буду рекомендовать эту книгу для чтения всем своим близким людям».
Маллика-мала дд

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

"Мне очень по душе эта книга. Я ее всем матаджи рекомендую прочесть. Это единственный труд, на мое мнение, который четко дает понимание духовного и материального в жизни преданной и женщины одновременно. Так как они очень сильно запутались в этом понимании. У нас время от времени происходит перекос то в одну сторону, то в другую: либо их убеждают, что они женщины и им нужно то-то и то-то, либо они становятся только преданными и забывают, что они все же еще и женщины... Спасибо большое за ясное изложение темы в отношении женщины и вайшнави".
Гаурачандрика д.д.

"В наше время двойственности, то мужчины то женщины пытаются доказать свою исключительность и превосходство друг над другом. В действительности и у мужчин и у женщин есть единая задача - достичь уровня чистой и бескорыстной любви к Богу! Именно эта задача и становится основой мира и взаимопонимания между полами, которого в наше время осталось так не много. Я уверен что эта книга наконец то утвердит раз и навсегда важность духовного восприятия цели человеческой жизни и тогда и мужчины и женщины станут действительно счастливыми. Огромное спасибо за этот труд! Это действительно ценный вклад в мир во всем мире!" 
Патита Павана дас

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

"Наконец-то!" - такими словами отозвалось у меня появление этой работы Хари-канты деви даси. Познакомившись с культурой вайшнавов, мы и не догадывались, что она для каждого своего члена отвела важную роль. Женщины не исключение. Однако в течение долгого времени никто не подчеркивал эту важную женскую роль используя цитаты писаний. Поэтому данная работа поможет женщинам-вайшнави увидеть свое уникальное место в служении Господу, и, будучи авторитетно убежденными в своих действиях, достичь успеха на пути духовного развития".

Апрамеятма дас, автор семинара "Важность мужской и женской санги в общинах вайшнавов".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Книга выходит из печати!*

Сделайте дорогим вам вайшнави хороший подарок к 8 марта!

*Заказать*: zakaz@philbook.org

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Заказывать книгу лучше на сайте Мангобазара: http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/chto...-byt-vayshnavi

----------


## Прохар Раманов

> *Книга выходит из печати!*
> 
> Сделайте дорогим вам вайшнави хороший подарок к 8 марта!
> 
> *Заказать*: zakaz@philbook.org



ХАре Кришна, Матаджи Хари-канта!

Спасибо за интереснейшую книгу. Столько прекрасных отзывов. Очень бы хотелось узнать, как ее можно заказать для нама-хатты и в ятру тоже, для магазина. 

Пожалуйста, опишите как можно заказать книгу, например, если брать несколько пачек.
К кому обращаться (контакты) и как скоро можно получить?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Харе Кришна! Заказать можно на сайте http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/chto...-byt-vayshnavi Как быстро получите не могу сказать. Спасибо за ваш интерес!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Е.М.Радха Дамодар прабху о книге "Что значит быть вайшнави"*

----------

